# 2020 Nissan Altima security Flaw



## coleman09hokie (Dec 16, 2020)

In older model Nissan Altima's they came with a trunk cancel switch. Why doesn't the new 2020 Altima's have this feature. I think this design flaw is a big one. For example in the older Altima's you leave your car turn on the truck cancel switch, lock the glove box and lock the rear seats along with all the doors and the car is pretty much locked down. With the new Altima's you can't do that, not even lock access to the trunk via locking the inside rear seats. My problem is even if all the doors are locked; if someone breaks a window and presses the trunk release button within the car without the key near the trunk will open. How is this safe? Is their something I'm missing? Has anyone else faced this issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

coleman09hokie said:


> In older model Nissan Altima's they came with a trunk cancel switch. Why doesn't the new 2020 Altima's have this feature. I think this design flaw is a big one. For example in the older Altima's you leave your car turn on the truck cancel switch, lock the glove box and lock the rear seats along with all the doors and the car is pretty much locked down. With the new Altima's you can't do that, not even lock access to the trunk via locking the inside rear seats. My problem is even if all the doors are locked; if someone breaks a window and presses the trunk release button within the car without the key near the trunk will open. How is this safe? Is their something I'm missing? Has anyone else faced this issue?


Here's the reason why:








Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards; Interior Trunk Release


This document establishes new Federal motor vehicle safety standard (FMVSS) No. 401; Internal trunk release, that requires all new passenger cars with trunks be equipped with a release latch inside the trunk compartment beginning September 1, 2001. Instead of a release latch, this document also...




www.federalregister.gov


----------



## coleman09hokie (Dec 16, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Here's the reason why:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but I don't think that is what I was referencing. Look at this manual from a 2018 Altima with the trunk cancel switch..


Nissan Altima: Cancel switch - Opener operation - Trunk lid - Pre-driving checks and adjustments - Nissan Altima Owners Manual


.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I have read the owner's manual. A lot of owners weren't aware of the "cancel switch". So if it was in the "off" position and a child got lock in the truck, nobody could open the trunk unless they had the "*master key*". During the summer of 1998, eleven children died when they inadvertently trapped themselves in the trunk of a car. Quoted from the NHTSA: "This new standard will provide children and others who find themselves trapped inside a passenger car trunk a chance to get out of the trunk alive". That's why Nissan got rid of the "cancel switch". If you notice all the new cars now have a "pull cord" inside the trunk door to avert a tragedy.


----------

